# emisor receptor X10



## JABYJNR (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en este foro. Quisiera transmitir por la red electrica de mi casa frecuencias diferentes que yo creare con un 555 pero el problema es que nose como meter y sacar esa señal a la red. Este sistema lo uso para activar reles en cualquier zona de mi casa. He estado buscando acerca de x10 pero no he encontrado nada satisfactorio. Y otra preguntilla seria sobre las caracteristicas de la señal como amplitud y frecuencia, la tecnologia x10 utiliza a 120KHz, pero tambien se podria cambiar la frecuencia? Me sería de gran ayuda la información.
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Aqui encontraras algo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/senal-control-linea-120v-29146/
Salu2


----------



## JABYJNR (Ene 20, 2010)

Gracias!! haciendole unas modificaciones puedo realizar lo que tenia pensado.


----------

